# Molding head set questions



## HenryD (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone have any experience using a molding head set in a tablesaw? I recently purchased a used craftsman contractor tablesaw. In the manual it mentions a 7" molding head set as an accessory but to "see catalog." I don't know what a part number is for this or if one is made now that will fit my saw.

Looking for some places that might carry this set for craftsman saws. My model number of the saw is 113.298760

Thanks,

HD


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant help you specifically but I had a molding knife made for my smaller TS. It cuts bead mould into door panels….......with no problems

good luck


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked up a set off of e-bay a while back. I have them in a drawer, one of these days I am hoping to get a chance to make use of them….

On E-Bay Search for this "CRAFTSMAN 7" MOULDING HEAD 9-3214 W/ 4 CUTTERS"


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a molding head set from Sears years ago and used it on my Craftsman RAS and a couple different table saws. It was the three cutter version which I am told worked a bunch better than the two cutter model though I never used the two cutter one myself.
The big thing I had about that molding head is that you had better pay very close attention to what you are doing and take very light cuts. The whirring sound of those cutters is unsettling to say the least. I have heard from several people who simply gave up on the molding head in favor of router-based solutions. I joined those ranks and sold the molding head set to a braver woodworker.


----------



## HenryD (Nov 24, 2009)

If I can find a set in good condition, I'm going to try it. From what I've been reading, Sears still sells the set but they don't provide replacement blades for it.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

http://corobcutters.com/

Call these guys and make sure it will fit your table saw.

Dave


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

How about this one?
http://www.lrhent.com/intro.htm

It's about $85 on Amazon, and the cutters are about $80 a set.


----------



## romanf (Jun 26, 2009)

I have used the Magic Molder that Ger21 indicated sold by Amazon. It is almost silent and the molding comes out so smooth it does not need sanding. This unit used carbide instead of steel for the cutters. Worth every penny.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the sears model and I use it when I need to.

I always go through Sears's discount bin when I am ever in the store. I always seem to find cutters in there for cheap. I think I have all of the except maybe one or two.

You just need to check the arbor size of your saw to make sure that it will fit. Usually 5/8" which is what you need.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

The molding head still has many uses in the woodworking shop just like the radial arm saw. They are both underutilized.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Sears set… model number is 9 3215… but it was made in 1975


----------



## HenryD (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been looking for some directions for how to use it. Suppose I wanted to make new interior door trim, do you use a combination of blades in the head and do the cutting incrementally. How do you use the set exactly? The woodworking books I have and use don't even mention the set.

HD


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Henry - I will scan the instruction sheets that are in my set and send them to you when i get home this evening. One set of blades in the cutter head at a time.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Sears still sells these sets and they fit all 10 inch table and radial arm saws. (the head comes with a bushing sleeve for small arbors) I think they are safer to use on a table saw but have used them on both. You will need a custom size insert for your saw. Home made 1/2" plywood insert works, or buy a commercial blank and cut the proper hole. Besides the 3 cutter head they use to make a single cutter head model. I have both but seldom use the single. I have used them quite a bit and they work well. I have even ground my own custom shaped cutters from the square ended cutters that come in the set. The cutters make a lot of wind noise while running which is a bit intimidating at first.

*Don't* mix different blades on the cutter head at one time. Make each pattern cut consecutively. Start shallow and make progressive cuts, raising the cutter head with each pass until you reach the desired depth of cut. Make the last cut very shallow to provide the best finish. They can be hand sharpened fairly easily too.
IMPORTANT:
Think about how the wood will be supported during the cutting. If you are cutting on the face of a board it may involve making your proposed cut in the center of an oversize board so the outer edges support it during the successive passes. Then saw off the excess when you finish your molding cuts. If your board is not wide enough you could fasten some support strips on each side with brads, hot glue, or carpet tape.

They make a great substitute for a expensive shaper or molding cutter. Just use you imagination. If you have more questions send me a PM.
Practice with some soft wood like pine to get familiar with how they work.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot to add that Sears sells (as least they use to) a "blade" guard designed for these cutter heads for use on Radial Arm saws. It is just a simple plastic shield but it is better than nothing.

Also use feather boards when ever you can. They not only keep the successive passes through the cutter uniform they add a safety feature in case of some kick back. I have never had any kick back but it is always possible.

Take your time but don't go to slow or you will get some burn marks.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Also a wider broad and longer is better to run short and narrow board!


----------



## Cobijones (Mar 22, 2012)

I have just purchased one of these Sears Craftsman molding heads and I love it! I was expecting it to be a little noisy and vibrate a little but it was perfectly balanced and lightly hummed. I used my Dato cutter insert and re-set it up for the molder. The knives are cheep ($17) and easily sharpened. If anyone would like to get rid of theirs let me know because I would love to have a couple more and more knives as well!


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested I have a moulding setup like the sears with a ton of profiles, it is the 3 knife system, I can take some pics and after you look at it then we can talk about price….. There are more knives with it then you would probably ever go through…. Just PM me if interested….


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I still have one of the single knife sets. Have made many custom knives out of straight blanks, or by regrinding existing patterns. Years ago, I had to make a number of door trim moldings for my old house, trying to duplicate existing ones. As the boards were 5 1/2 wide, I had to make a number of passes with different knives to get the finished piece. Obviously ran all boards through on each setting of the depth, etc before moving on to the next cut. Took a lot of sanding when I was done, but they did work out well. I found the pounding of the molder on the bottom of the board disconcerting, so I made a sort of "tunnel" out of 2X material that would just let the board slide through without slop. Also made it a much safer operation, as there was no way to get my body parts near the knives with that 2X clamped in place. It was an advantage that the knives were steel, as that made them easy to grind to custom shapes. I never noticed undue vibration from that setup. I was using it on a Rockwell contractor's saw (a saw I came to loathe and despise, but that's a different story). If you go this route, note that all of Sears' cutters are (or at least used to be) rough ground, and need considerable honing. Apparently we were very tolerant of poor quality tools back then, or just really ignorant.
The reason I had to make all these moldings was that some previous owners had issued their kids hatchets at around the age of 5 or so, and the kids went to work hacking at the woodwork as if they were being paid. You could tell because above 4 feet, the moldings were in pretty good shape.


----------



## metalingwoodsmith (May 28, 2017)

Does anyone happen to know where to get a spare 5/8 bushing for the 9-3200 molding set. I bought this set off Craig's list not realizing that it was missing the most important bushing. I've never used one before and I was really looking forward to it


----------

